# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Concertgoers?

## Easy180

Haven't seen a thread on concerts...What are the last three concerts you attended and any coming up...Little info on them if they aren't well known 

(Not counting one's you were dragged to by your significant other)   :Poke:  

1- Martin Sexton at House of Blues in Dallas...Singer songwriter

2- Gov't Mule at Cain's Ballroom in Tulsa....Southern rock/Guitar heavy

3- Widespread Panic at Brady Theater in Tulsa...Jam Band similar to Grateful Dead and Phish

Heading to the Wakarusa Festival in Lawrence, KS in 2 weeks to see Widespread and others and the Austin City Limits Festival in Sept to see Wilco, Spoon and My Morning Jacket

----------


## Matt

Last three:

Autumn Defense (Wilco side project) at The Opolis in Norman in February

Jeff Tweedy (Wilco singer) at Cain's in Tulsa in January

The Flaming Lips at the Zoo Ampitheatre in OKC in September

-----

I'd love to go to the ACL Festival.  Don't know if I will or not.  Great lineup.  Huge Wilco fan here.  I'm hoping, as in previous years, that they'll also have some other dates around here during that same time--like in OKC or Tulsa, or maybe Dallas. 

Don't know what my next show is--maybe the Lips show up in Tulsa at the end of July.  We'll see.

----------


## Misty

Pinky & The Snakeshakers at the Paseo Arts Festival
Burden Brothers at Conservatory
Jack Ingram at the Wormy Dog

I have ACL tickets too, I haven't decided if I'm going yet.  I sold my tickets last year, but went the year before that.  Guess what, I won the lottery and got mine for $50 each!  I had a friend working one of the sound stages a few years ago so I got some shade and lots of free water.  If it's 100+ degrees it is BRUTAL if you don't have some shade somewhere and you spend a fortune on water.  It's by far THE best festival I've ever attended.  Clean, tons of port-a-potties, food/beer tents set up well.  Always good music.

----------


## Easy180

Flaming Lips are going to be at the Dfest in Tulsa right?

Ashamed to say I haven't seen them live yet so I need to make it to that since Jacob Fred Jazz Odyssey is also there...Used to watch them all the time when I lived in Tulsa

----------


## Easy180

> Pinky & The Snakeshakers at the Paseo Arts Festival
> Burden Brothers at Conservatory
> Jack Ingram at the Wormy Dog
> 
> I have ACL tickets too, I haven't decided if I'm going yet.  I sold my tickets last year, but went the year before that.  Guess what, I won the lottery and got mine for $50 each!  I had a friend working one of the sound stages a few years ago so I got some shade and lots of free water.  If it's 100+ degrees it is BRUTAL if you don't have some shade somewhere and you spend a fortune on water.  It's by far THE best festival I've ever attended.  Clean, tons of port-a-potties, food/beer tents set up well.  Always good music.


Sounds good...Never been to the ACL, but am making it my annual guy's trip this year...Could do w/o the heat and Bob Dylan though

Maybe we will get lucky and it will only be in the 90's

Misty...Are the beer and food prices pretty outrageous?

----------


## kmf563

What are we classifying as concerts here? I would call the above listings as shows or gigs where as a concert to me would be something a bit larger at say the ford center, zoo amp, lloyd noble, etc.

----------


## Easy180

Not real particular kmf...Just any you would like to share

Since you are a music promoter would be interested to know what concerts or gigs you have attended lately (above the local scene)

----------


## kmf563

Outside of the local scene? Ok - I don't have my calendar with me so I'll share the last 3 I remember! ha. 

Armor For Sleep/Taking Back Sunday/Underoath at the Lloyd Noble Center
( I promoted this show and did a review for Armor For Sleep )

The All American Rejects/The Format/The Starting Line/Gym Class Heroes - Ford Center ( This was for my son )

The only other people I can think of from out of town have been The Vehicle Reason, Soular, Plainview, The Hero Factor, and Kill Hannah. 

As for the next 3 that I will go to - 
Tomorrow I'll be at the Boys Like Girls/Hellogoodbye show since I helped with that one, next month I'll go see Sherwood since I am promoting that one too, and I believe Soular is playing with Luma, and The Vehicle Reason will be coming back through. Keith Urban is coming up too. Stevie Nicks. Ben Harper maybe. Dave Matthews in Texas. Of course I'll be at Dfest both days. That's way more than 3 huh. LOL. 

That's not even mentioning how many times I will go see the locals like Aranda, Lemma, 2am, Aaron Newman, Gabriel Marshall, Rocky Kanaga, Shane Henry, Luma, Albert Aguilar, Hannah Wolf, Resident Funk, and whoever else I am forgetting!!!! 

whew. yes,  I stay busy.

----------


## OkieKAS

Last three....ummm....I went to the Evanesence concert this year. Ford Center. Prior to that I attended a concert by Zac Maloy, who was one of the originals from the band Nixon's, who originated in Norman, and Tool, this year. Dollar 98 is a band from Chickasha, and I used to catch them @ Benton's in Chix. 

I am a diehard OZZY fan, and only attended one concert of his in Oklahoma, the rest is in Dallas/San Antonio. I just bought his Black Rain CD and this year Ozzfest is FREE. But will have to catch him, again, in TX.

----------


## Easy180

Alright we have a rocker among us   :Rock Guitar:

----------


## OkieKAS

Stevie Nicks 	May 30, 2007
Wednesday, 7:30 PM 	OKC Zoo Amphitheatre


Heart 	Jun 1, 2007
Friday, 7:30 PM 	OKC Zoo Amphitheatre


Chicago
with America 	Jul 3, 2007
Tuesday, 7:30 PM 	OKC Zoo Amphitheatre



Lyle Lovett
with k.d. lang 	Jul 7, 2007
Saturday, 7:30 PM 	OKC Zoo Amphitheatre


Poison
with RATT 	Jul 14, 2007
Saturday, TBA 	OKC Zoo Amphitheatre


Snow Patrol 	Aug 1, 2007
Wednesday, 7:30 PM 	OKC Zoo Amphitheatre



ZZ Top
with The Pretenders 	Aug 3, 2007
Friday, 5:30 PM 	OKC Zoo Amphitheatre


Def Leppard
with Styx 	Sep 5, 2007
Wednesday, 7:00 PM 	OKC Zoo Amphitheatre

----------


## OkieKAS

should I say..........Zakk Wylde ? 
Randy Rhoads? Dime? 
Heaven should Rock! 
Sister by the Nixon's and Oz's See You on the Other Side -  were both played at my sweet Les' funeral services. 
I can see my precious Leslie, now, in Rock Heaven, listening to RR and DB, Janis, Kurt Jim & Jimi.....NOW.... that is a concert.  :Smile:

----------


## Misty

Easy180-the beer & food prices are ok, same as any event in Austin.  I think it's about $5 a beer and food averages $6-7 bucks per meal.  MAKE SURE you go to Baby A's (on Barton Springs road, you'll walk by it heading into Zilker) and have a purple margarita.  Chuy's (on the same street) has great tex-mex and the best queso in the world.  When you get really hot you can walk across the street to Barton Springs to cool off:

City of Austin - Parks and Recreation Department: Barton Springs

----------


## jbrown84

> Armor For Sleep/Taking Back Sunday/Underoath at the Lloyd Noble Center
> ( I promoted this show and did a review for Armor For Sleep )
> 
> The All American Rejects/The Format/The Starting Line/Gym Class Heroes - Ford Center ( This was for my son )


I was at both of those!

and Angels & Airwaves at the CocaCola Events Center.

----------


## kmf563

> I was at both of those!
> 
> and Angels & Airwaves at the CocaCola Events Center.


Yep. I was at that one too. 

I've got a ton of Armor For Sleep stickers left over - need them for any kind of photo art project?? LOL. I need to drop more off at the music stores for them.

----------


## Misty

June shows I recommend:
Bruce Robison June 15th at the Wormy Dog
Guy Forsyth (I love Guy) at the Blue Door June 23rd

----------


## kmf563

Misty, is guy by himself?

----------


## Misty

I'm not sure, I just saw it listed on the Blue Door website.  
index

I like smaller shows, they are more intimate and you actually get to see/hear the artist.  I'm not a big fan of big shows in huge arenas, outdoor evening shows are my favorite!

----------


## kmf563

I don't like the big concerts either. I only go to those when I am helping promote them for the artists. I for some reason haven't been able to get into the shows at the blue door though. I don't like their pricing, or bringing my own drink. I've only been there once though - shane henry/tony lucca/ernie halter. That was a fantastic show!

----------


## okiemom

Just came back from this one.

Country Thunder 
Waxahachie/Ennis, TX 
May 24,25,26 27, 2007


 About to go to this one
Country Fever
Pryor, OK
June 7,8,9,10 2007

Before Country Thunder, I think my last concert was George Strait at the Ford Center.

Before that, Country Fever 2006.

----------


## okiemom

For all you rock fans

The First Annual Rock Fever


ROCKLAHOMA BECOMES WORLDWIDE PHENOMENA
PRYOR, OK --- With ticket sales reaching across six continents, Rocklahoma has become a worldwide phenomena.

“The eyes of the world are on Rocklahoma,” said Mark Nuessle, General Manager of Catch the Fever Music Festivals. “Rocklahoma has struck a chord that has reverberated around the globe. We have sold tickets to ‘80’s rock fans in all 50 states and across six continents. Rocklahoma has literally become one of the largest music festivals in the world.”

Twenty-three bands are scheduled to play during the three-day festival, making Rocklahoma the largest ‘80’s rock festival of its kind to be organized. Two weeks ago, when Twisted Sister was announced as Rocklahoma’s headliner, word spread like wildfire via satellite radio and the World Wide Web. Rocklahoma’s draw is most likely a combination of the bands’ talents and the sheer number of bands playing at the event, said Dave Giencke, Director of Operations for Catch the Fever Music Festivals.

“The worldwide ticket sales we are seeing with Rocklahoma show the power these bands have held on to over all these years. One of these bands would sell-out an arena in the ‘80’s. They left their fans wanting more. Now those fans are lining up to be a part of history when, for the first time, all these bands are coming together to play in one setting,” Giencke said.

With VH-1 Classic Host, Eddie Trunk, as Master of Ceremonies, Rocklahoma’s three-day line-up is:

Friday (July 13, 2007)

Poison, Ratt, Quiet Riot, Slaughter,Y&T, and White Lion

Saturday (July 14, 2007)

Vince Neil, Dokken, Winger, Skid Row, Warrant, Firehouse, Enuff Z Nuff, Faster *****cat, Bulletboys and Bang Tango

Sunday (July 15, 2007)

Twisted Sister, W.A.S.P., Jackyl, Great White, LA Guns, Steelheart and Britny Fox

Ticket sales around the world are making Rocklahoma one of the most successful events of Oklahoma’s Centennial Celebration as ‘80’s rock fans will converge on the state from locations as far away as Japan, Australia and South Africa.

“I said early-on that Rocklahoma would exceed all attendance expectations but there was no way of knowing Rocklahoma’s draw would reach so far,” said Giencke. “This will be an incredible three days of music with an incredible audience. Anyone who wants to witness history had better already have their tickets or get them now.”

 ROCKLAHOMA, an official Oklahoma Centennial event presented by Rock Fever and Miller Lite, will be held July 13-15, 2007, at the Catch the Fever Festival Grounds four miles north of Pryor, OK just off highway 69.  

 Tickets to ROCKLAHOMA are on sale and available by calling toll free (866) 310-2288 or online at Rocklahoma 2007 , Pryor OK - July 13th-15th. Tickets are:

One Day General Admission

$  40.00  plus handling fees and tax     

Three Days General Admission

$  90.00  plus handling fees and tax

VIP Tickets

(Good all three days, reserved seating, and all the beer and food you can eat)

$ 275.00 plus handling fees and tax




Rocklahoma 2007 , Pryor OK - July 13th-15th

----------


## Misty

Holy mullet fest batman!  I loved these bands back in the day.

----------


## Easy180

It would be worth it just to see the crowd...Better people watching than the fair and that's pretty scary

Running across 10,000 Boz's can't ever be a good thing

----------


## jbrown84

That's good PR for Oklahoma.  It's a non-country music festival set in one of our more pretty areas.

----------


## ultimatesooner

Cross Canadian Ragweed @ the Zoo Amp
Dave Matthews in Dallas
Tim McGraw @ the ford center

----------


## Easy180

Looks like a few of us Okies hit the DMB show last Sept in Dallas...Great show, but I could have done w/o the 95 degrees at 8 PM factor!!  

Good lord it was hot

Has anyone else bought any music from O.A.R after they opened the concert?...Downloaded their live album and it is gooood Clark!

----------


## okiemom

Country Fever pulls in around 40,000. I wonder what the Rock Fever will be like. It sounds like it will be huge for a first year event.
I'm beginning to regret not buying tickets.

By the way, after attending Country Thunder in Texas, I'm more convinced than ever that the fever fest grounds in Pryor are one of the best in the area.  Country Thunder doesn't compare to the one here in our state.

----------


## okiemom

I had forgotten about seeing Tim McGraw and Faith Hill at the Ford Center. I think that was after George Strait.

----------


## dismayed

> ing to the Wakarusa Festival in Lawrence, KS in 2 weeks to see Widespread and others and the Austin City Limits Festival in Sept to see Wilco, Spoon and My Morning Jacket


I'm planning on going to ACL too.  I wanted to go to SXSW this year but things just didn't work out.  You know I had never heard of Wakarusa until one night setting at the bar in TapWerks I saw a flyer on the wall that talked about it.

----------


## Karried

Oh, I just saw this thread.. 

omg.. Rock Fever here I come!  I'm in heaven..80's Big Hair .. I loved that music!!  

Let's see.. recent

Disturbed (teenage son and Dad) 

Hootie and the Blowfish
Lara Price Band - Blues in New Orleans
Kenny Chesney/Sugarland  - Ford Center

I used to go to concerts all the time...haven't as much lately.. started going to the Hornet's games instead.

----------


## Easy180

> I'm planning on going to ACL too.  I wanted to go to SXSW this year but things just didn't work out.  You know I had never heard of Wakarusa until one night setting at the bar in TapWerks I saw a flyer on the wall that talked about it.


dismayed...I had never heard of it either, but I actually like the overall lineup better than ACL...Lot more jam bands at Waka

And it won't be 100 degrees next weekend!!!

----------


## kmf563

Waka is huge! Ben Harper will be there, don't miss him. It's one of the nicer festivals I have been to.

----------


## Easy180

Sore spot for me kmf....We are going just on Saturday because the wives want to go (I don't know why!)....I really wanted to go Friday and Sat to catch Ben Harper

But my buddy is a big Widespread fan so we went with Saturday

Still we will get to see ALO, Tea Leaf Green, John Butler Trio and 2 sets of Widespread...Man am I pumped!

I would rather watch one set of Widespread and jump over to Son Volt, but it will take some work to scrape him away...Might just accidently get lost for 2 hours

----------


## kmf563

ahhhh... that is horrible. You'll have a good time anyway, great performers. Yes, you will probably want to get lost for a while. It will be hard to not take yourself away.

----------


## kmf563

> June shows I recommend:
> Bruce Robison June 15th at the Wormy Dog
> Guy Forsyth (I love Guy) at the Blue Door June 23rd


Hey Misty - Guy is playing the Bricktown Blues Festival this year, thought you might want to know since it is FREE!! He is playing Friday, June 15th I think. Saturday Aranda and Shane Henry are playing, you should check both of those out also.

----------


## Misty

Thanks!  Is there a schedule out for this festival yet?  I've never been and am looking forward to it.  Have you ever seen Guy play the saw?  It's so cool.

----------


## kmf563

Friday - Savoy Brown featuring Kim Simmonds, Guy Forsyth, Jim Suhler and Monkeybeat, House featuring Chebon Tiger, Blue Kats, Act Casual, Sweet Brenda & Doc Blue 

Saturday - John Hammond, Sista Monica, Aranda, Shane Henry, Three Legged Dog, AJ Johnson and Why Not, Dan Danger, Miss Amy and her Shonuf Bluesmen  & Doc Blue 

I don't know any times on the performers except that Shane plays at 6pm on Saturday and Aranda plays at 7pm. 

I just hope the normal "loud=good" sound guy isn't running things. That's the only reason why I usually don't go to this blues fest. But it is lots of fun, you should have a good time.

----------


## Easy180

Just got back from waka kmf and we had a great time....Great weather high was only around 84

All the bands were excellent except for Yonder Mountain String Band...I just can't get into true bluegrass, but everyone else ate them up...3,000 i_nteresting_ folks dancing around with hula hoops, glowsticks and bubble machines is quite a sight

Just so much fun people watching...All kinds of hippies and just plain weird folks...Oh and of course a strange smell in the air even though it was outside   :Smiley036:  

It is a weird feeling to dress normally and look like complete outsiders...Funny stuff

Loved the festival setup and how it was run...Can't beat ice cold Fat Tire either!

Will try and make it an annual trip from now on

----------


## fromdust

well, i just saw clutch last night. they are so friggin awesome. a few months back it was saliva with crossfade. then waay back in oct. i saw the discorus event. gonna try to make the family values show here in aug.

----------


## kmf563

> Just got back from waka kmf and we had a great time....Great weather high was only around 84
> 
> All the bands were excellent except for Yonder Mountain String Band...I just can't get into true bluegrass, but everyone else ate them up...3,000 i_nteresting_ folks dancing around with hula hoops, glowsticks and bubble machines is quite a sight
> 
> Just so much fun people watching...All kinds of hippies and just plain weird folks...Oh and of course a strange smell in the air even though it was outside   
> 
> It is a weird feeling to dress normally and look like complete outsiders...Funny stuff
> 
> Loved the festival setup and how it was run...Can't beat ice cold Fat Tire either!
> ...


 :LolLolLolLol:  Glad you enjoyed it. I've heard that Yonder can get a little monotonous and longwinded. I think you just described the parking lot of a grateful dead show with the scenery and smell. haha. How were the prices this year for the vendors and whatnot?

----------


## Easy180

Prices weren't too bad....$4.50 for a cup of Fat Tire and $2 for water and sodas

Food pricing was similar to the fair I guess....Pretty reasonable considering they had a captive customer base

Can't wait for Austin now, but thinking the heat will play a larger role in my afternoon drink choices....It was 85 in Lawrence so I know 95 or a 100 will have me drinking more wholesome liquids during the day

Forgot to add we saw a few interesting outfits...One guy only had ductape shorts on...I'm hoping there was some cloth somewhere underneath  :Omg:  

And a few ladies had nothing on up top except for painted leafs...They seemed pretty popular for some reason

----------


## ultimatesooner

> Looks like a few of us Okies hit the DMB show last Sept in Dallas...Great show, but I could have done w/o the 95 degrees at 8 PM factor!!  
> 
> Good lord it was hot
> 
> Has anyone else bought any music from O.A.R after they opened the concert?...Downloaded their live album and it is gooood Clark!


I had already downloaded some O.A.R. stuff before but had not listened to it much before that show.  It was hot but that was a great show, I think we are going to go again this year

I took my gf for her bday last year, she had no idea why we were in Dallas and I bought an mp3 player for her and loaded a bunch of DMB music on it and gave it to her and she still didn't figure it out until I showed her the tickets

----------


## Easy180

Pretty sure we will be going again in Sept as my group of friends are all pretty big Dave fans

Any idea who is opening for them this year?

As for O.A.R......If you don't already have them download: 

City on Down, About an Hour Ago, Black Rock, Hey Girl, About Mr Brown and That Was a Crazy Game of Poker all from their live album Any Time Now

It is addictive and is on par with a lot of Dave's music...Great sax player

----------


## ultimatesooner

> Any idea who is opening for them this year?


Robert Earl Keen according to the Smirnoff Music Centre website

----------


## okiemom

We just walked in from Country Fever, which was awesome again this year. 
The weather was decent, the food was good and the entertainment was outstanding. 

This was our first year to have an RV there. I wish we had bought one sooner. 

I'm tired, sunburned and on top of the world.

----------


## OkieKAS

With the new OZZY cd Black Rain, you received a code for 2 FREE OzzFest 2007 tickets. 


I GOT MINE! Yeeeeeeeee-HAW!

----------


## kmf563

Why on Earth Dashboard is with this lineup I will never know, but it kind of makes my stomach turn. More people are to be announced as we get closer to the event...maybe it will start to make sense. - - - 


The Coca-Cola Bricktown Events Center
425 E. California Ave.
Oklahoma City, OK 73104

Doors at 6:30 p.m.
Show at 7:30 p.m.

featuring Dashboard Confessional, American Idol's Katharine McPhee, OKC's Blake O., and Saving Jane!!

Tickets go onsale Saturday June 9th at 10:00 a.m.
Available at:
Oklahoma Event Tickets - OKC Tickets.com

charge by phone (toll free) at:
(866) 4OK-LIVE
(866) 465-5483

Also available at:

Size Records (8911 N. Western Ave. - OKC)
Guestroom Records (125 E. Main St. - Norman)
Guestroom Records (3701 N. Western Ave. - OKC)

Any metro area Party Galaxy locations:
1360 W. I-240 - South OKC
300 N. Macarthur Blvd. - West OKC
7101 NW Expressway - NW OKC
1000 E. Alameda - Norman
56 E. 15th St. - Edmond

----------


## jbrown84

Wow that is bizarre.

Dashboard and Katharine McPhee?????

----------


## kmf563

> Wow that is bizarre.
> 
> Dashboard and Katharine McPhee?????


yea...and blake o??? Can you imagine what the crowd is starting to look like in my head??

----------


## jbrown84

I don't know Blake O.

But I can definitely see the emo kids fighting with the teenyboppers there to see McPhee.

----------


## kmf563

> I don't know Blake O.
> 
> But I can definitely see the emo kids fighting with the teenyboppers there to see McPhee.


hehe. yep. now add in blake o. I didn't know who he was either. So I looked him up. You should check out his website, just to get the full picture.  :Ohno:  

Blake O. ::: Official Site :::

----------


## okiemom

It looks like they changed Rocklahoma from three days to four.

----------


## okiemom

Received this today from Feverfest.  

It's not the kind of kind of music we enjoy so we didn't attend.   I'm glad it went well but I'll stick to Countryfever.

Great for Pryors economy. 

ROCKLAHOMA'S PHENOEMAL SUCCESS SETS STAGE FOR 2008 TICKETS ALREADY SELLING FOR 2008 ROCKLAHOMA 

PRYOR, OK --- With nearly 100,000 fans in attendance at Rocklahoma over the pre-party and three-day concert last week, organizers are already planning the Second Annual Rocklahoma Eighties Festival, scheduled for July 11-13, 2008. As a thank you to this years V.I.P. and Reserve Seat ticket holders, fans can renew their same seats for next summer 's Rocklahoma, now through September 17th. Reserved Seat ticket holders can upgrade their current seats to V.I.P. seats and enjoy all of its privileges. 

"The artists and the fans came out and enjoyed the party in record numbers," said Dave Giencke, Director of Operations for Catch the Fever Music Festivals."Over 1,000 fans have already renewed their V.I.P. seats for next year's Rocklahoma, which will continue to feature the major rock artists from the music of the eighties. As a thank you for Rocklahoma's success, we want to give all our fans the first chance to renew their seats for 2008." 

V.I.P. seats for the Second Annual Rocklahoma are $300, plus tax and handling. Past Reserve Seat ticket holders may purchase their seats as V.I.P. seats now through September 17th. Upgrades will be available after September 17th in order of date of purchase, Giencke said, adding that the first 2,000 ticket orders will receive a free copy of the Commemorative Rocklahoma 2007 Tour book. 

"After September 17th, we will contact patrons and give them the choice of unsold seats closer to the stage. The upgrades to better seats will be done in the order of date they renew," he said."For example, if they bought their 2008 tickets at this year's show, they will have first choice of upgraded seats. But if they wait until September 17th to buy their tickets, they will have last choice. So it is very important to buy now!" "The remaining VIP Tickets will be available to the general public beginning October 1st." 

Renewals may be purchased by calling (866) 310-2288. General admission tickets are also available at a discount to everyone. General admission tickets for one day are $50, plus tax and handling. General admission tickets for all three days are $110, plus tax and handling. All three-day ticket purchasers will be eligible to attend Rocklahoma's Pre-Party on Thursday, July 10, 2008. 

Campground spots are also being purchased for next year and are available on a first come first serve basis. General admission camping is $45, plus tax and handling. V.I.P. camping is $55, plus tax and handling. Fans must hold a three-day concert ticket before they will be allowed to purchase their campsites. 

"The earlier you purchase your campsite, the better the location. So again, it's important to buy now!" Giencke explained.

Organizers say the phenomenal success of this year's Rocklahoma was noticed around the world, as fans from all 50 states and six continents were in attendance. The success of 2007's Rocklahoma guarantees that next summer's event will be even bigger. 

"Artists worldwide took note of the response of rock fans at Rocklahoma this year. Although the line-up for the Second Annual Rocklahoma in 2008 hasn't yet been finalized --- and the possibility is hard to imagine after the success of this year's event --- fans can expect an even bigger eighties line-up next summer and an even better show," Giencke said.

----------


## kmf563

Anybody going to Wakarusa this year? 
Our very own Flaming Lips are headlining! 

Next weekend is the Waka Winter Classic which is a battle where 1 out of 5 bands gets a spot onstage at the Waka festival! Audience picks the winner. And my band happens to be in the mix.  :Irule:

----------


## Easy180

Went to Waka last year and it is well worth the 5 hour drive...Not sure if I can go again this year as our one major vacation is planned around that time, but I would love to see the Lips up there

One of the best things about the fest is the New Belgium beers...Fat Tire on tap   :Tiphat:

----------


## Easy180

Oh and a little plug for one of the best live performers out there

Martin Sexton is playing at the Bricktown Ballroom this Sunday night

Tickets are only $20...Dude is very talented and puts on a great show

I saw him in Dallas and Tulsa last year and was very surprised to see him making a stop in OKC

----------


## kmf563

Received the final information on the contest this morning.  Ouch! Tough competition for one slot. 

Here is the line-up:

  8:00-8:45  Lemma

  9:00-9:45  Tall Cotton String Band

10:00-10:45  Galapagos

11:00-11:45  Randy Crouch

12:00-12:45  Hosty Duo


Come out and support your local musicians and help one of them go play the Wakarusa festival!! ( Preferably my band - Lemma!  :Wink:  ) 

It's only $5 at the door

----------


## kmf563

A tad of a change in the line up for Saturday. The Sugar Free Allstars will be competing instead of Hosty Duo. Same times, same place. 

Hope to see you there!!

----------


## Matt

Last:  The Flaming Lips, The Myriad, OKC, NYE.

Next:  Wilco, Cain's Ballroom, Tulsa, Saturday, March 8.

----------


## OkieHornet

the Wilco show will be a good one... John Doe (of X) is opening...

anyone heard when the Foo Fighters rescheduled date is?

----------


## Martin

1964 is playing in norman next weekend... anyone into that?

-M

----------


## OKCDrummer77

> 1964 is playing in norman next weekend... anyone into that?
> 
> -M



Saw them back in '99.  Heck of a show.  Do you have times & ticket prices?

----------


## Martin

> do you have times & ticket prices?


not yet... guess i've been procrastinating.  i do know that they play next friday, saturday and sunday.

-M

----------


## Matt

> Last:  The Flaming Lips, The Myriad, OKC, NYE.
> 
> Next:  Wilco, Cain's Ballroom, Tulsa, Saturday, March 8.


Next after that:  Radiohead, St. Louis, Wednesday, May 14.

----------


## Misty

Wish the G-Love show and the Rollins spoken word were in OKC, not Tulsa  :Frown:

----------


## OkieHornet

> Next after that:  Radiohead, St. Louis, Wednesday, May 14.


i got some Dallas pit tickets this morning for Radiohead... that'll be a great show! i guess that means i'll probably miss out on the Roger Waters show in Dallas a few weeks before - only so much $$ for concerts these days!

----------


## OkieHornet

> Wish the G-Love show and the Rollins spoken word were in OKC, not Tulsa


i don't think G Love has ever played here, but i know Rollins has done spoken word here and in Stillwater in the past... and Rollins Band played the old Boar's Head back in the day... 

Tulsa does get a lot of great shows at Cain's...i remember a while back there was a promoter that was going to try and promote shows by the same artist at Cain's and in OKC - back-to-back nights, but nothing ever came of it...

----------


## kmf563

The Chainsaw Kittens!! April 26th @ the Norman Music Festival. whoo! 

Jet Lag Gemini is this weekend. Red is coming March 24th. and my favorites -  The Crash Moderns will be here from New York on March 20th!!!!

----------


## Matt

> i got some Dallas pit tickets this morning for Radiohead... that'll be a great show! i guess that means i'll probably miss out on the Roger Waters show in Dallas a few weeks before - only so much $$ for concerts these days!


Yeah, those Radiohead tickets were a bit pricier than I was expecting.  It was either Dallas or St. Louis for me, but the St. Louis show was a better fit for my buddy (who actually bought the tix), so that's where we're headed.  Both shows should be pretty damn good.




> but i know Rollins has done spoken word here and in Stillwater in the past... and Rollins Band played the old Boar's Head back in the day...


I think it was Rollins on his IFC show who did a bit about shopping at the Bass Pro in OKC.  This was a year or two ago.




> Tulsa does get a lot of great shows at Cain's...i remember a while back there was a promoter that was going to try and promote shows by the same artist at Cain's and in OKC - back-to-back nights, but nothing ever came of it...


It kind of stinks that most of the good shows "the state" gets are up at Cain's, and not down here, but it makes sense, as Cain's is a great place to see a band.  Can't wait to see Wilco again there next month.

----------


## OkieHornet

last time i saw Radiohead, they were opening for REM in '95... they've grown up a bit since then! i didn't think the prices were too bad, though - guess i'm getting used to the higher concert tickets these days...

i haven't seen Wilco at Cain's, but have seen them in Wichita, OKC, Austin, Red Rocks... something special about concerts at Cain's - it's got such a great history... and now it's got a/c! i remember a Weezer show there before the a/c and it was well over 100&#176; inside!

----------


## brenna

* Excited for Radiohead, I have waited FOREVER to see them...one of my favorites.  Not excited that they will be playing at Superpages.com Center(formerly Smirnoff) b/c the sound, for the most part, SUCKS.  It's just loud and that's it.  I would've liked to have seen them at an indoor venue.  The last time I was at Smirnoff was for a Stevie Nicks concert! haha 

* Last Three :  Shiny Toy Guns @ Cains in Tulsa, Snow Patrol in OKC & in Dallas last March, Ryan Adams also @ Cains. 

*Also have been to Austin City Limits the past couple of years 

*Next:  Marilyn Manson in Dallas at the House of Blues!!!!!

----------


## brenna

> Wish the G-Love show and the Rollins spoken word were in OKC, not Tulsa





> i don't think G Love has ever played here.


They DID play in OKC after Austin City Limits 2006.  I saw them in September in Austin, and they did a show in Dallas, OKC, and Tulsa back to back shortly after ACL.   I didn't go to the OKC concert, but some ppl who went w/ me to ACL did...it wasn't a very big show and I don't even know where it was at.  

Bright side:   They are in Dallas next Friday, Feb 22 at the House of Blues, which is a freakin awesome venue(don't know if you've gone yet)...a hell of a lot better than Cain's, in my opinion.  It's only $20-30 AND they pushed the show back to 10pm....you can't beat that.   :Smile:

----------


## OkieHornet

good to see another ACL'er here! this will be my 4th year to go this year... always have a blast and always end up hearing someone great who i've never heard before (Explosions in the Sky, Ghostland, Ocote Soul Sounds...)

i have been the the Dallas HOB - one of my favorite venues around - sound is awesome and the sightlines are great... saw Old 97s there and Sonic Youth... i'd like to go see X next month...

----------


## Easy180

Speaking of concerts...Buddies and I are already having horrible luck so far this year

Booked our annual trip with the womens for Apr 30 - May 6th

Be damned if O.A.R. (Who we have been waiting on for 2 years) didn't schedule a show in Big D and at Cain's during that week

Buddy is also crushed that Widespread Panic is playing in Dallas that week as well

Wives laughed at us when we brought up rescheduling the Jamaica trip

I hope the rest of the concert year turns out a little more favorable for my group

----------


## brenna

> good to see another ACL'er here! this will be my 4th year to go this year... always have a blast and always end up hearing someone great who i've never heard before (Explosions in the Sky, Ghostland, Ocote Soul Sounds...)
> 
> i have been the the Dallas HOB - one of my favorite venues around - sound is awesome and the sightlines are great... saw Old 97s there and Sonic Youth... i'd like to go see X next month...



This will be my 4th year of ACL too!  Explosions in the Sky was one of my favorite bands that year(besides Van Morrison, who I had wanted to see since I was a little girl!)  Explosions also came to OU to play last April-was only a $20 show!  They did the Friday Night Lights Soundtrack, which I didn't figure out until after I saw them.  

HOB is always a fun place to see concerts...saw Guns n Roses a couple of years ago @ HOB Las Vegas on New Years Eve, by accident!  I was never really a fan of guns n roses, but it was so much fun; we just walked right in!

Going to HOB in Dallas for MM in 2 weeks, which I am really excited for, heard its always a good show.  And I was thinking about seeing X too!!  

Another favorite venue of my mine was the Gypsy Tea Room(even though it was a piece of crap, haha) and Bronco Bowl in Dallas before they closed them down.   Broken Social Scene at Gypsy was one of the best shows I've seen live, ever.

What are some of your favorites/first concert ever?

----------


## dismayed

Hey that's really cool that there's going to be a Norman Music Festival.  This is the first I have heard of it.

I'm hoping to go to both SXSW and ACL this year, it's been a few years since I went to either.

----------


## kmf563

So far this is the lineup for the Norman Music Festival. I think it's great their arts council has put this together and is finally doing something with music in Norman. 

The First Annual - Norman Music Festival
Saturday April 26th, 2008
Downtown Norman
Cost : FREE FREE FREE
Starts at noon

Headliner:
  The Polyphonic Spree

Also confirmed for the main stage:
  Chainsaw Kittens (re-union)
  British Sea Power
  The Octopus Project

Elsewhere in the festival:
  Grupo Fantasma
  Debris (re-union)
  The John Arnold Band
  The Starkweather Boys
  Tall Cotton String Band
  Dorian Small
  The Neighborhood
  Umbrellas
  Colourmusic
  Evangelicals
  Ryan Lindsey
  Cheyenne

Don't have times for everyone yet, but as soon as they come through I will post them. 

I used to go to the ACL but it really hasn't been that great in the last couple of years. It's more of a party scene than music scene and that's not my wish. I'd rather save my money for Waka or Bonnaroo.  I'll probably be at the SXSW again this year, but that's just because so many of my friends will be playing there and bands that I never get to see from up North. Not a big fan of the SXSW. I think it's way overpriced and not very organized. I think DFest is better. 

I think this festival in Norman will be pretty cool though. It can only improve over the years too. And it's FREE.

----------


## kmf563

G-Love cancelled Tulsa. Vocals are still messed up from the flu. It seems to be hitting everyone.

----------


## brenna

> G-Love cancelled Tulsa. Vocals are still messed up from the flu. It seems to be hitting everyone.


His dallas show on friday is still on, hopefully he won't cancel, doubt it though if his vocals are messed up...I already bought tickets.   :Frown:

----------


## OkieHornet

so Cain's loses one show and gains one show... Mars Volta April 15...

----------


## brenna

big fan of mars volta, don't know what they are like live though.

----------


## DVDFreaker

I only went to 2 concerts:

Monkees and Hilary Duff

Not sure if I am going to another concert in the future, it really depends on the band I like

----------


## kmf563

That is a weird combo of concerts to attend dvdfreaker.  I hope the latter was not for personal choice.

----------


## DVDFreaker

> That is a weird combo of concerts to attend dvdfreaker.  I hope the latter was not for personal choice.


Haha, I went to the Monkees concert because I am a huge fan of the Monkees and as for Hilary Duff, I like her and thought I would go to her concert for fun and I enjoyed it

----------


## kmf563

Foo Fighters rescheduled for July 17th.

----------


## mcbee04

If you're looking for something to do Saturday, try this!



I know it looks like it, but it's not a bout. It's a battle of the bands fundraiser to help us get the last bit of money we need to finish our BANKED TRACK. We'll be flat-track scrimmaging during the evening though. 

So come out and help us become the ONLY banked track derby team in Oklahoma!

----------


## mcbee04

The Great Midwest will be playing as well, they just got added after the flier was made.

----------


## OkieHornet

oof. that looks like it hurts...

where will your banked track be?

----------


## kmf563

If anybody gives a crap Kanye West will be in OKC April 29th.

----------


## mcbee04

Haha, it's all done with makeup. No roller girls were harmed in the making of that flier.

We're putting the track in at the Golden Goose Event Center on NW 23rd and Douglas. It's supposed to be completely finished by March 4th, and then we'll need a bit of practicing (I skated on the TXRD's track in Austin last weekend, and it's harder than they make it look), so look for some old school derby action in the spring.

----------


## SoonerQueen

I went to see Celtic Woman in Tulsa Wednesday night. I went to see Art Garfunkel with the Oklahoma City Philharmonic Friday night. My next concert is the 4th of March  .I'll be seeing Michael Buble'.Then on the 15th of April Bon Jovi. Lots of good things are happening in Oklahoma.

----------


## kmf563

Time for an update??

4/15 - Jovi/Daughtry @ the Ford Center
4/26 - Rush @ the Ford Center
           Also the Norman Music Festival is all day for Free
5/2 - Kenny Chesney @ the Ford Center
5/8 - The Black Crowes @ Riverwind
5/30 - Tim McGraw @ the Ford Center
6/7 - Jason Boland, No Justice, and Mickey & the Motorcars @ Frontier City
6/14 - Rick Springfield @ Frontier City
7/8 - Jonas Brothers @ the Ford Center
7/3 - Creedence Clearwater Revisited @ Frontier City
7/17 - Foo Fighters @ the Ford Center
&/17 - Layden, Throw the Heat, Can You Keep a Secret @ the Factory
8/13 - DMB @ the Ballpark

I'm working on Ernie Halter for Okc in May....

Don't even ask about the shows coming up in Tulsa. 

This schedule has a lot of has beens and country on it. Looks like a great summer for local shows.  :Smile:

----------


## Easy180

Wouldn't mind seeing the Crowes at Riverwind but $65 is a little steep 

I'll pass on the others as well aside from DMB of course

----------


## kevinpate

I'm liking the schedule at the zoo more and more

----------


## kmf563

Oh I didn't say I was going to any of those, they are just the shows that are coming. Country, Classic Rock, and Mullets obviously run the sales for concerts at the zoo and the ford center.  

I'll give you a list of the shows I'll be attending but most of them are in tulsa or the ones I have booked myself. haha. 

4/18 - Irok Radio Save the Music @ UCO Plunkett Park 6pm Free
           Featuring: We Shot the Moon, Minutes Too Far, Somerset West, Mayola, 
           Cody Clinton and the Bishops, and Hush Hush Commotion. 
4/19 - Albert Aguilar @ VZD's
4/20 -  Daughtry Acoustic @ Cain's
4/25 - Aranda CD Release @ The Diamond Ballroom Free with the purchase of a CD
           and featuring: 2AM, No More Kings, and Aranda 
4/26 - Norman Music Festival  
5/25 - Okc Indie Fest
7/16 and 7/17 - Layden, Can You Keep a Secret, Throw the Heat, Distal, and 
                          Approaching August  
8/13 - DMB @ the ballpark 
8/24 - Lara Price Band 

But mostly, it's summer and I will be on the patios listening to great free music with a glass of wine or a margarita in hand.

----------


## brenna

The Austin City Limits 2008 Lineup was announced yesterday.  Go to:  Austin City Limits - Lineup

Lots of smaller bands, but lots of good bands too.

----------


## kmf563

Eh. Not too impressive IMO. 
Dfest looks more promising than that.

----------


## SoonerBV

Last show I saw was Van Halen at the Ford Center.  And yet, I was channelling my inner mullet...

Before that I dont remember.  I do know that I was upset to miss Wilco, Ryan Adams and Band of Horses.

Next show will be the NMF.   

As far at this summer, the Black Crowes, STP and DMB sound good.

----------


## brenna

I've already seen a majority of the Dfest headliners, and quite a few have been at ACL in the past.  So, 'IMO', regardless of the lineup at either(both have great schedules), 20 bucks is more promising, but Austin is more fun.  If you can't get enough music at ACL, Austin is an artist's mecca, so you can go to almost any bar afterwards and hear more awesome music.    If you think ACL or Austin is just a 'social scene' or are biased toward Oklahoma bands, venues, or festivals only b/c you promote them; then you don't really love music, sorry.

----------


## kmf563

> I've already seen a majority of the Dfest headliners, and quite a few have been at ACL in the past.  So, 'IMO', regardless of the lineup at either(both have great schedules), 20 bucks is more promising, but Austin is more fun.  If you can't get enough music at ACL, Austin is an artist's mecca, so you can go to almost any bar afterwards and hear more awesome music.    If you think ACL or Austin is just a 'social scene' or are biased toward Oklahoma bands, venues, or festivals only b/c you promote them; then you don't really love music, sorry.


I work with bands nationwide - even a few in Austin.  So I hope you aren't talking to me. 
It's a personal preference. Austin is not more fun to me. I find it overpriced, over crowded, and over rated.

----------


## OkieHornet

i LOVE the ACL Fest - bought my tickets the week after last year's - this will be my 5th Fest... this year's lineup is more diverse than usual it seems - Foo Fighters, Beck, Plant/Krauss, John Fogerty, David Byrne, Raconteurs, Erykah Badu... many many more... sure, it's a long 3 days, but there's so much great music, you don't realize how beat you are until the morning after the last day when you can barely lift the fork to put the pancakes in your mouth at breakfast!

----------


## brenna

Yes, I was talking to you.  Are you actually traveling all over the country to promote all the bands you work with?   As far as I can tell you are just a liaison for bands coming to Oklahoma.  As far as saying Austin is overrated in regard to the music scene, you are lying to yourself.  With that being said, if you love music, then you shouldn't be biased as to where it is being played.  Like you said, it's a personal preference: I find ACL better than Dfest and you don't.

----------


## jenni_duncan

I went to school in Nashville and loved the music scene there.  I hear that Austin is beautiful and being considered the new "Music City"!  I can't wait to take a trip down there.  As for OKC, I am finding that a lot of great bands come here, I just seem to find out about the shows after their over.  Thanks for posting the update list, I think its going to be very helpful!

----------


## OkieHornet

Jenni, go to OklahomaRock.com - Your Source for Oklahoma Music for show listings...

----------


## kmf563

> Yes, I was talking to you.  Are you actually traveling all over the country to promote all the bands you work with?   As far as I can tell you are just a liaison for bands coming to Oklahoma.  As far as saying Austin is overrated in regard to the music scene, you are lying to yourself.  With that being said, if you love music, then you shouldn't be biased as to where it is being played.  Like you said, it's a personal preference: I find ACL better than Dfest and you don't.


Well you are entitled to your opinion and hope you have a great time at ACL. But your opinion does not make it fact, nor is it necessary to tell me that I don't love music because I don't share your opinion. 

And although you can think whatever you would like about me - I do more than promote music and yes I do travel.

----------


## brenna

> But your opinion does not make it fact, nor is it necessary to tell me that I don't love music because I don't share your opinion.


Well your opinion doesn't make it fact either, just b/c you promote bands/artists.  If you want to argue with the fact that you chime in after anyone makes a music post that is disheartening to your liking, then go back and look at the posts you have made on this thread and tell yourself the same thing.  I was simply posting the lineup that you didn't care for, just like someone on here likes HillaryDuff.  

And Austin, *music-wise,* if you don't even enjoy THAT, then you should definitely keep your day job.  All I said was this:  *If you love music, then you shouldn't be biased as to where it is being played; therefore if you are biased, then you don't really love it. *

----------


## MikeLucky

> Well you are entitled to your opinion and hope you have a great time at ACL. But your opinion does not make it fact, nor is it necessary to tell me that I don't love music because I don't share your opinion. 
> 
> And although you can think whatever you would like about me - I do more than promote music and yes I do travel.





> Well your opinion doesn't make it fact either, just b/c you promote bands/artists.  If you want to argue with the fact that you chime in after anyone makes a music post that is disheartening to your liking, then go back and look at the posts you have made on this thread and tell yourself the same thing.  I was simply posting the lineup that you didn't care for, just like someone on here likes HillaryDuff.  
> 
> And Austin, *music-wise,* if you don't even enjoy THAT, then you should definitely keep your day job.  All I said was this:  *If you love music, then you shouldn't be biased as to where it is being played; therefore if you are biased, then you don't really love it. *





You two should wrestle....  in jello.....

 :Sofa:

----------


## brenna

> Jenni, go to OklahomaRock.com - Your Source for Oklahoma Music for show listings...


Great source, I always refer to this!!  :Smile:   Also, a good source - The Dallas Observer- if you ever spend the weekend in the Dallas area & want to see great local music:  Dallas - Events - Concert Calendar 




> i LOVE the ACL Fest - bought my tickets the week after last year's - this will be my 5th Fest... this year's lineup is more diverse than usual it seems...
> but there's so much great music, you don't realize how beat you are until the morning after the last day when you can barely lift the fork to put the pancakes in your mouth at breakfast!


THis will be my 4th year and I'm excited about the diverse lineup.  

I hear you about being exhausted, one year I was completely worn out after the 1st day b/c I decided I was gonna go for a run before we went out there.  No Good.  You don't have to worry about getting a workout in, for 2 reasons: you sweat like NBA player the whole weekend and your walking practically the whole time from stage to stage.   And if you want to sit down, _at all,_ you have to bring your own chairs/blankets, unless you find some of the side tents that have seating.  Needless to say, by Sunday my bf is carrying everything.     :Wink:

----------


## kmf563

> You two should wrestle....  in jello.....


I bet you want to watch too? lol. 

No need to wrestle, not trying to argue. I don't think I was imposing my opinions, just having conversations with others on a messageboard. Obviously Brenna feels offended so I apologize to her and to anyone else that may feel the same way. 

Most of you know me on here pretty well, I am happy when any of you go see any type of music anywhere! Just enjoy it. 

Ok, last post.  :Smile:  I'll be on myspace.  

 :Tiphat:

----------


## MikeLucky

> I bet you want to watch too? lol. 
> 
> No need to wrestle, not trying to argue. I don't think I was imposing my opinions, just having conversations with others on a messageboard. Obviously Brenna feels offended so I apologize to her and to anyone else that may feel the same way. 
> 
> Most of you know me on here pretty well, I am happy when any of you go see any type of music anywhere! Just enjoy it. 
> 
> Ok, last post.  I'll be on myspace.


I just wanted to bring to the conversation the levity that only a misogynistic overtly libidinous reference could provide.... oh, and if I got to watch, that would just be a bonus!   :Bright Idea:

----------


## OkieHornet

> Great source, I always refer to this!!   Also, a good source - The Dallas Observer- if you ever spend the weekend in the Dallas area & want to see great local music:  Dallas - Events - Concert Calendar 
> 
> 
> 
> THis will be my 4th year and I'm excited about the diverse lineup.  
> 
> I hear you about being exhausted, one year I was completely worn out after the 1st day b/c I decided I was gonna go for a run before we went out there.  No Good.  You don't have to worry about getting a workout in, for 2 reasons: you sweat like NBA player the whole weekend and your walking practically the whole time from stage to stage.   And if you want to sit down, _at all,_ you have to bring your own chairs/blankets, unless you find some of the side tents that have seating.  Needless to say, by Sunday my bf is carrying everything.


the first 2 years we stayed at a friend's place that was about a mile or so away by Barton Creek and we walked to and from Zilker and that wore us out, combined with the walking around during the fest... but we've always taken folding chairs, which has worked out great - the trick is to find a light enough one that doesn't weigh you down when you're walking your rear off...

----------


## jenni_duncan

Thanks for both of those sites, I'm excited to check them out.  I'm actually going to be in Dallas the first weekend in May...

----------


## MikeLucky

So I guess it's time to at least contribute positively to the original topic of this thead instead of just being a smarta$$.....

Yesterday I just got a wild hair and decided to buy 4 tickets to Linkin Park's Projekt Revolution in Dallas at the Superpages.com Center (Formerly Smirnoff).

It's going to be:

Linkin Park
The Bravery
Chris Cornell
Ashes Divide
Atreyu
Hawthorne Heights
10 Years
Armor For Sleep
Street Drum Corps

I went to the LP show here at the Ford Center back in Feb. and it was the first concert I had been to in about 8 years.  And I've only been to about 4 concerts my entire life anyway- that's not a lot in 34 years.

But, I have a band-crush on Linkin Park and that show really got me hooked.  I can't wait to see LP again, especially at full strength.  I know about Cornell, the Bravery, and Atreyu.  Can anybody give me opinions on any of the other bands listed?  And also about the venue.... I have reserved seats under the canopy apparently.  Are these good seats?????

----------


## OkieHornet

i can't give you an opinion on any of the bands except i saw Cornell w/Audioslave on their first tour and his voice sounded like he'd been gargling razorblades... 

depends on how far back your seats are for Starplex (i'm old-school...). if you're farther back there can be a bit of an echo, but close-up you'll be ok... i've sat everywhere in that amphitheater and the sound's been up and down each time, so it's a crapshoot... i've got pit tickets for Radiohead next month and think their soundman will have it dialed in pretty good...

----------


## MikeLucky

> i can't give you an opinion on any of the bands except i saw Cornell w/Audioslave on their first tour and his voice sounded like he'd been gargling razorblades... 
> 
> depends on how far back your seats are for Starplex (i'm old-school...). if you're farther back there can be a bit of an echo, but close-up you'll be ok... i've sat everywhere in that amphitheater and the sound's been up and down each time, so it's a crapshoot... i've got pit tickets for Radiohead next month and think their soundman will have it dialed in pretty good...


I am pretty close to the front of the section.  I guess the 200's sections start with row AA and I have row HH so it should be close to the front of the second section.

Thanks for the input!

----------


## brenna

Wichita, get with the century man.  Get on itunes or go to Last.fm and listen fo yourself.  I was a fan of Atreyu WAY back in the day, but not so much anymore; unless you like cheezy hard rock.  Gargling Razorblades- haha - to say the least!  

Also, regarding Smirnoff, I agree w/ OkieHornet.   In my experience, it has always bordered crappy and horrible as far as the sound, but for who you are seeing I don't think the sound will suffer too much.  :Stick Out Tongue:   I want to see Radiohead so bad, but I'm not throwing $150 and a tank of gas away for that venue again.

----------


## brenna

oh didn't see armor for sleep on your list.  they aren't bad at all, i've seen them live.

----------


## MikeLucky

Thanks for the input brenna.  Personally I will listen to Linkin Park live in a storm shelter if I could.... so I'm not too overly concerned about the sound, but I will see just how bad it is before I make a final judgement.

And the weekend in Dallas will be good.  It will be a nice precursor to OU/texas weekend.   :Texas-Sucks2:

----------

